# What questions to ask a potential volunteer?



## Craig Caughlin (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi folks,
I've volunteered (actually, I was drafted  ) to screen potential volunteers for our non-profit K-9 organization for my local Sheriff Dept. K-9 unit.

We are truly just volunteers that help with fundraising, event organization, etc., so we do not take a sworn oath of any type.

Nonetheless, I'm not quite sure what types of questions I might ask a volunteer, other than the obvious, "Why do you want to be a volunteer for our K-9 organization?"



Even though we don't do any formal background check of individuals, should I ask "Would you have any problem passing a background check" just to stimulate a response?

To make things easier for me, if I can gather a list of questions, I'm thinking I'll either make a snazzy PDF form that someone can fill out, or maybe a page on our web site that someone could fill out and submit.

Suggestions???

Thank you,
Craig


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Well, if they are just doing fundraising and such........I'm assuming no actual dog handling?

Need to ask how they can contribute and how much time a week/month/whatever they can volunteer.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Here's a big volunteer application that you could pare down a little if you needed to:
http://www.ccspm.org/files/catholiccharities/files/volunteerapp.pdf

I would definitely ask the background question. 

Another interesting one: https://www.volgistics.com/ex/portal.dll/ap?AP=800933382&Embedded=off

This one has a good one to determine where you are getting your volunteers from:
http://www.pittsfield-ma.org/images/downloads/Volunteer Application_1.pdf

Do you have a name for your group and a neat logo and stuff?

Hope these help! Good luck!


----------



## Craig Caughlin (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Jean,
Hey thanks for the links...I'll check them out.

Yes, we do have a logo, website, etc., it's Foothillsk9.org - Home Page. 

I'm also setting up a website which I'll try to encourage other interested people, no matter where they live, to get involved with their local K-9 department and help with fundraising to care for the dogs. I think law enforcement would welcome any/all support and I want to help buy the best of the best for the heroic K-9's and to help keep our law enforcement officers safe!



Craig


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

Craig Caughlin said:


> Hi Jean,
> Hey thanks for the links...I'll check them out.
> 
> Yes, we do have a logo, website, etc., it's Foothillsk9.org - Home Page.
> ...


Small agencies,yes, but larger departments have budgets for the dogs,their upkeep etc. There is case law with regard to paying the k9 officers as well.


----------

